# buffedCast 266: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (3. Oktober 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Ich habe eine Frage zum zweiten Teil des Casts und da explizit dem SW-ToR Teil:

Ich würde gerne wissen ob etwas über die Story Line bekannt ist? Als Beispiel nenne ich einmal WOW LichKing. Dort ging es um Arthas und seine Schergen. Wer wird der Ober Bösewicht in SW-ToR sein? 


Mfg Darth Durag


----------



## erSch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich habe zwei Fragen zum WOW-Teil:

Findet ihr auch, dass Bergbau im Vergleich zu Kräuterkunde zu wenig Erfahrung bringt? Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viel mehr Pflanzen als Erzvorkommen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese auch noch mehr EP bringen. 
Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass man (zumindest in bestimmten Levelbereichen) mit Kräuterkunde am schnellsten leveln kann. Von level 75 auf 76 habe ich erholt allein mit Kräuterkunde nur 1:12h gebraucht. Ob das Spaß macht, ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber effizient ist es auf jeden Fall.

Und noch eine weniger ernst gemeinte Frage: Warum braucht man eine Spitzhacke für Bergbau, aber kein Kräutermesser für Kräuterkunde und keine Nadel oder Schere für Schneiderei?^^


----------



## Raikan (3. Oktober 2011)

Hätte eine frage zu Guild wars 2:

Die Closed Beta wird ja nun definitiv dieses Jahr starten.
Wisst ihr schon genauere Infos dazu? 
Werdet ihr evtl beta-keys veschenken?


Raikan


----------



## Myasishchev (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team

Hier meine Fragen:

- WOW: Was denkt ihr, wie müsste WOW weitergehen um Euch noch länger zu unterhalten. Oder seid ihr selbst immer noch so mit Fun dabei, wie vor 2, 3 Jahren?

- WOW: Findet ihr nicht, dass die Kommunikation ab und zu dorch recht zu wünschen übrig lässt? Früher hatte man noch Hilfe bekommen, heute wird man angeschnautzt.
Die Kiddy-Hochburg WOW hat für mich auch deswegen viel von seinem Charm verloren. Oder denke ich alleine so?

- Welche Free2Play Games würdet Ihr auf die einsame Insel mitnehmen?

- Welches sind Euro Top Rollenspiele im Bereich Browser-Games?

- Wisst Ihr noch anno dazumal: Ultima 9, Dungeon Keeper, Baldurs Gate oder Lands of Lore. Von welchen Titeln wünscht Ihr Euch ein Remake oder wieder mal einen Nachfolger?

- Wenn Ihr selbst ein Rollenspiel entwerfen könnt, welche Teile von schon bekannten Games würdet ihr ins Spiel einfliessen lassen?

- Hat einer von Euch schon Battle of the Immortals gespielt, was ist Eure Meinung darüber?

- Wird Diablo 3 an den Erfolg von Diablo 2 anknüpfen können, oder muss heute mehr geboten werden als "nur" Hack & Slay?

Edit: - Gab es schon mal einen Titel, in dem ihr super stark erschrocken seid oder wegen der beklemmender Atmosphäre aufhören musstet zu zocken?

Gruss Myasishchev

(ps: Lernstunde Name: ist ein ehemaliger Flugzeugkonstrukteur aus der ehemaligen Sowjetunion, hat u.a. den M-4, Nato Code "Bison" produziert.)


----------



## TheCadien (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam =)

meine fragen wären. 
1.
Wo vermutet/wisst ihr den eingang zu Endzeit diese Instance spielt ja in der Zukunft.
Die Hölenderzeit sind doch soweit ich weiß nur immer in die Vergangenheit. 

2. hat sich seid cata/weltenbeben was getan bei den Völkern der Horde oder sind alle immer noch sauer auf Garrosh und es ist ein wunder das es die Horde noch gibt ? =)

Lg TheCadien


----------



## Mive (3. Oktober 2011)

Frage zu SWTOR...

Das Gildenprogramm von SWTOR ist ja Account bezogen.
Da ich aber beide Seiten mal spielen werde und es bevorzuge dies in einer Gilde zu tun, frage ich mich, wie das abläuft.
Bin ich mit einem Char, auf dem Server, wo meine Gilde aus dem Gildensystem von SWTOR hin geschickt wird,
automatisch in der Gilde ?
Was passiert wenn ich einen zweiten Char woanders erstelle und sogar in eine andere Gilde beitreten möchte ?

Es stimmt doch das SWTOR den Gilden einen Server zuweist, sonst macht die Sache mit dem Bündniss und Verfeindung keinen Sinn.

Grüße 
Mive


----------



## dashofi (3. Oktober 2011)

*SWTOR*
*
*
*Hallo Buffed*
*
*
*Habt ihr auch ein wenig Angst das Star Wars the old Republic nacht Release wie andere Spiele ( denke an Warhammer online, Age of Conan usw) wieder untergehen kann ? Viele sagen ja, es ist WoW mit Lichtschwertern ? Was haltet ihr davon ? Ich denke und hoffe es wird sich durchsetzen können weil Star Wars einfach ein wunderbares Universum ist ! *
*
*
*
*
*mfg dashofi *


----------



## legend codename (3. Oktober 2011)

WoW Teil:
Ich habe gehört WoW soll mit dem nächsten Addon Free2play werden, stimmt das oder habe ich da falsche informationen?

Zweiter Teil:
Welches war euer lieblings Gruppenmitglied bei Dragon Age Origins?
Soll ein Dragon Age 3 kommen? Wenn ja gibts schon Infos dazu?


----------



## Sajrana (3. Oktober 2011)

wird es eine SWTOR Beta-Show geben? (wenn es dann mal so weit ist ) *fg*


----------



## Wangol (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffedteam, ich habe einen Frage zum WoW-PTR:

Wie ist das, wenn man Items wie z.B. *Bürgi Schwarzherzens Hübscher Hut* zum Transmogrifieren nutzt, wird dnan auch der Verwandlungseffekt mit übertragen oder hat man dann nur das Aussehen von dem Hut getransmogrifiert?


MfG

Wangol


----------



## Darkhorn (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebes Buffedteam 

wollte mal wissen ob die Tapferkeits und eroberungspunkten zum Patch 4.3 zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## schwertfisch07 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ist zwar schon etwas her, aber für mich immer noch von Interesse:

Wie hieß das Musikstück und vom wem stammt es, daß im Hintergrund lief bei der Fahrt von Flo durch Taipeh während seines Videoberichtes vor einigen Wochen von der Gamania in Taiwan?

Und zu SWTOR: die Bilder von den Raumschiffen, die ihr gezeigt habt: kann jede Klasse mit jedem Schiff fliegen oder sind die spezifisch zugewiesen? 
Wird man mit höheren Leveln auch sein Raumschiff aufwerten können (schneller, bessere Bewaffnung, Schilde...)?
Habt ihr inzwischen etwas davon gehört, ob man sein Raumschiff später wird individuell einrichten können?
Wird in irgendeiner Form Handel zwischen Spielern möglich sein innerhalb des Spieles?


----------



## Floing1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

eine Frage zu SWTOR. Wie sieht es mit der Charaktererstellung aus? Wie genau wird sich der eigene Charakter anpassen lassen?


----------



## DocMatze (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Frage zu SWTOR:

Wofür sind die Light und Dark Side points genau?

Ich weiß, das man je nach Entscheidung die man trifft, welche sammelt, und das diese Entscheidungen sich auch auf die Begleiter auswirken. Sind die aber noch für irgendwas anderes nützlich? Bei Kotor war es beispielsweise so, das man gewisse Skills, Zauber e.t.c. nur anwenden konnte wenn man eine Anzahl an gewissen helle oder dunkle Punkte gesammelt hatte.

Gruß

Der Matze


----------



## Howjin15 (3. Oktober 2011)

Und wieder stell ich meine Fragen!

Das Priester Tier 13 ist da! Meiner meinung nach Super cool in richtung gehend Ägyptischer Style mit der Pyramide am Kopf etc

Endlich meine Frage an Susanne & Anette: Wie gefällt euch euer Tier 13? 

& wenns euch nicht gefällt: In was würdet Ihr Moggen?

Weitere Fragen zu WoW Beitrag:

-) Der PTR ist da! Juchhe! & Ich bin nicht dabei weil ich keine Zeit dafür hab  Meine Frage: wie gefallen euch die Bisherigen, ausprobierbaren Änderungen? (Moggen, Leerenlager & die 5er inis)

-) Die Tier 13 Set boni wurden Überarbeitet! Für Ele Schamanen z.B. ist der 2er Nun sinnvoll, der 4er aber immer noch total Sch...! Wie siehts bei euch aus? Seit ihr Mit den Änderungen zu frieden, oder hat sichs sogar Verschlimmert?

-) Seit einigen Tagen ist fix: Die Schurken Dolche sind die neuen Legendarys! Aber welche Legendarys hättet Ihr euch Persönlich gewünscht? Welches hättet Ihr gerne und Welches wäre Totaler Unsinn? 

-) Zuletzt hab ich noch eine Addon Frage: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Addon, womit ich die Frames von Rhyolith zB Verschieben kann (Die Anzeige, in welche richtung er sich dreht) [Oder auch die Frames von Atramedes, Chogal oder Hirschhaupt heroic)
Dazu mein "kleiner" wunsch: Eine AddonWerkstatt von Marcel, unserm Aggrognom, mit dem Addon in der Nächsten Buffed Show wäre toll 
(Ps: Ich bin zu doof es Über SuFu etc zu finden -.-')

Liebe Grüße Howjin15


----------



## TheFruitDragon (3. Oktober 2011)

An die Leute aus dem ersten Teil,

es gab in letzter Zeit viele Leute,die euch wegen der Addons gefragt haben,die ihre benutzt.
Aber ich möchte wissen welche Maus ihr benutzt. 
Und was haltet ihr von  WoW der Steelseries Maus?


TheFruitDragon




P.S Wegen dem Namen ich spiele gerne FruitNinja


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed

WoW:
Das Moggen finde ich bis jetzt ganz toll, aber kann man auch das wappenrock umändern lassen oder wie Umhang und Helm ausblenden lassen?
Meistens will man ein passendes eqip moggen und das Wappenrock passt nicht dazu aber man will nicht den ruf Bonus weglassen.

Was sind eure Fav zum Moggen?
Bei mir Askandi, Phönixklauen von Al´la, Das Große Schild was Illidan dropt und je nach Klasse T5 oder t6


----------



## MoccaCafee (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr lieben Leute,

Ich habe einige Fragen zu WoW:

1)Wie findet ihr bisher den neuen Dungeon Endzeit? Ich habe euer Video gesehen und muss sagen, das ich zwar nicht enttäuscht, aber
verwundert über den nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrad bin den die Instanz ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher als die ersten Dungeons nach dem Kata-Release, deshalb frage ich mich ob das den noch anders wird?

2)Welche Gegenstandsstufe benötigt man für die neuen Instanzen, bzw. den neuen Raid?

3)Wird in den Dungeons nicht mehr so mit Ledersachen für Katzen und Bären oder allgemein mit Schmuck, Ringen, Halsketten, Waffen, etc. gespart?


----------



## elektri (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir evtl. einer von euch sagen wann Blizzard vor hat den Terminplan für die BlizzCon zu enthüllen, soweit ich weiß ist das die letzten Jahren um diese Zeit schon längst geschehen. Und was erwartet ihr von der BlizzCon?


----------



## Phochahontas (3. Oktober 2011)

huhu buffedler,

heute stell ich mal wieder einen ganzen schwall an fragen.


für den ersten buffedcastteil: WoW

1.) welche ingameinstumente ausser pikolo des lammenfeuer und der discokugel gibt es noch zu erhalten?

2.) war nichtmal irgendwann auch eien flugform für schamanen im gespräch? wenn ja was ist daraus geworden?

3.) wird blizz es je schaffen, beim einführen von neuerungen diese auch komplett einzuführen? aktuell ist das dungeonkompendium ein gutes beispiel da es offenbar keine dungeoninhalte "alter" dungeons wie hdw oder bsf enthält. (andererseits muss ich aber dazu sag...schreiben das ich seit bc keinen chat zwischen lvl5 und lvl60 mehr auf dem bildschirm hatte)

4.) hat blizz nicht versprochen mit cata viele tolle neue verkleidungen einzuführen? was ist daraus geworden und was ist euer lieblingsverkleidung?

5.) wo bleibt der zweite mond? sollte der nicht längst wieder am himmel über azheroth stehen?

6.) warum gibt es für die "neuen" fähigkeiten, welche mit cata dazugekommen sind, NOCH keine glyphen?

7.) nun wo heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer chef?

9.) kann euer dialektspezialist noch mal so schön "krischdalle" sagen?

10.) hab ihr erfahung mit 3D in WoW? egal ob mit shutterbrille oder sonst wie. lohnt es sich schon auf diese technick umzurüsten oder ist das noch rausgeworfenes geld?


----------



## Trypio (3. Oktober 2011)

aloha,

Folgende Frage bezieht sich auf den WoW-Teil:

_Was haltet ihr explitzit vom Raidfinder wenn er so wie bisher beschrieben Live geht?_


----------



## Krinte (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed  Team:

Zweiter Teil:

Endlich mal RIFT. Fragt ja sonst keiner was zu. Wie findet Ihr den neuen Patch 1.5? Das neue ebenenskillsystem ist ja recht cool.
Und gibts schon Aussagen über Patch 1.6 und weitere? Kommt da sneue Gebiet mit 1.6? Kommt eine neue Raidinstanz? oder nur eine neue 10er? Um welche ebene geht es?

UND wird Trion Addons rausbringen? Haben sie da shcon was zu gesagt?



Habt Ihr schon die Addons ausprobiert? Was meint ihr wie lang dauert es, oder hat es bei wow gedauert bis die richtig gut werden wie sie heute sind?!


PS: Flo lass dich nicht von den Starwarslern dazu bringen Rift im Posdcast zu vernachlässigen



Krinte


----------



## Mähne (3. Oktober 2011)

Hiho,

meine 1. Frage dreht sich ums Transmog... ums Moggen im zukünftigen WoW Patch 4.3. Habt ihr euch schon ein passendes Outfit zusammengestellt und wenn ja welches?

Meine 2. Frage dreht sich um SWtOR. Wird es möglich sein im Nachhinein die Seite zu wechseln? Man kann als Jedi sich auch böse Macht-Punkte holen ebenso wie ein Sith helle Macht-Punkte. Sprich kann man irgendwann so gut/bösartig sein dass die eigene Fraktion einen verstößt?


----------



## Yakulein (3. Oktober 2011)

hallöchen 
2 fragen zum 2. teil und dort zu sw-tor 

wird es möglich sein sich einen "nachnamen" zu wählen wie es zb in daoc war 
und wenn wir schonmal bei namen sind 
ist es möglich sein raumschiff einen namen zu geben der dann zb auch als schriftzug auf der aussenhülle im hangar auftaucht?

mfg Yaku


----------



## Blauerwind (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey Buffed ! 
Es kommen ja 2 oder 3 neue 5er inis . sind zu den 3 inis auch ne kleine "vor" q verpackt wie zg? und gibt es dann wieder nen neuen anmeldefenster sprich "normale heros " trolololol inis und den die neuen? oder wird das ganz normal verbunden mit den 2 troll inis? und das item lvl der 3 neuen inis wäre auch cool zu erfahren. wäre ja sinvoll wenn das höher wäre . weil sonst ist man 85 geht inis und framt t11 den geht man t12 und den t13?! wäre bissel dumm. wäre ja cool so wie in zg bissel höher als 346 und bissel tiefer als content bot td4w und psa. 

lg blauerwind


----------



## Falcon2K (4. Oktober 2011)

Hiho liebe Buffies und Buffielinchen,

eine Frage zu SWTOR

Ist bereits bekannt, ob es möglich sein wird, den englischen Client für einen Zugang zu deutschen Servern zu benutzen oder ist sogar eventuell eine Spieloption geplant um im deutschen Client mit englischer Sprachausgabe und mit/ohne deutschen Untertiteln zu spielen?

Grüsse,
Falcon


----------



## qqqqq942 (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
mir ist letztens wieder aufgefallen, dass ihr (neben Google Analytics) auch noch ein anderes (datenschutztechnisch sogar noch bedenklicheres) Faceboock Script habt. - Ich nutze zum Glück NoScipt...
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich für Ersteres auf die aktuelle ix verweisen - da gibt es Alternativen zu GA - auch self-hosted und Open-Source.
... und zu Faceboockscripten steht auf Seite 42 etwas.
Zummindest für das FB-Script gibt es doch eine einfache Lösung: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Code-fuer-2-Klick-Empfehlungsbutton-von-Heise-ist-erhaeltlich-1337833.html
Das funktioniert natürlich auch für andere wie Google und Twitter.
Ich würde gern wissen wie Ihr dazu steht - ob Ihr was ändern wollt - wenn dann was, wie, und wann.

Solltet ihr die Frage im Buffedcast nicht beantworten können/wollen würde ich mich auch über eine PM freuen.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Oktober 2011)

erSch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe zwei Fragen zum WOW-Teil:
> 
> Findet ihr auch, dass Bergbau im Vergleich zu Kräuterkunde zu wenig Erfahrung bringt? Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viel mehr Pflanzen als Erzvorkommen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese auch noch mehr EP bringen.
> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass man (zumindest in bestimmten Levelbereichen) mit Kräuterkunde am schnellsten leveln kann. Von level 75 auf 76 habe ich erholt allein mit Kräuterkunde nur 1:12h gebraucht. Ob das Spaß macht, ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber effizient ist es auf jeden Fall.
> ...



ich denke mal weil es viel mehr verschiedene kräuter als erze gibt und diese auch häufiger vorkommen als erz, demnach bekommt mam mehr xp, weil man mehr abbaut und für kräuter brauch man kein werkzeug weis ja pflücken heist, da brauch man nur die hände für.^^
Wär aber dafür das juwelenschleiferset und den groben schleifer auch mit in das taschenmesser einzubaun, immerhin kann man ja laut blizzards logik mit dem taschenmesser auch erz hacken.
ev ist es ja ein lasertaschenmesser, eine taschenausgabe des lichtschwert, ihr wisst schon, womit zam immer seine briefe öffnet und autotürschlösser enteist. ;-)


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Oktober 2011)

Wangol schrieb:


> Hallo Buffedteam, ich habe einen Frage zum WoW-PTR:
> 
> Wie ist das, wenn man Items wie z.B. *Bürgi Schwarzherzens Hübscher Hut* zum Transmogrifieren nutzt, wird dnan auch der Verwandlungseffekt mit übertragen oder hat man dann nur das Aussehen von dem Hut getransmogrifiert?
> 
> ...


Nur das Aussehen, denn man kann sagen das gemoddete (klingt besser als gemoggt^^) Items sozusagend eine Morgelpackung sind, das aussehen ist anders als der Inhalt.
Nimm es wie ein Puzzle mit 2 Teilen, das linke ist das Aussehen und das rechte die werte und was es kann wenn man es anlegt oder benutzt.
Diese zwei Teile kannst du dann beliebig austauschen, solange sie zusammenpassen.
Ein Mix von Werten geht dabei sehr warscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Mudlene (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Eine Frage für den WoW-Teil: 

Kann eine "Vorlage" fürs Transmogrifizieren auch mehrmals gleichzeitig benutzt werden? 
Also z.B. für Hybridklassen, die eine Heil- und eine Schadensausrüstung haben, aber in beiden Sets gleich aussehen wollen? 
Oder für Krieger, die in beiden Händen den gleichen Zweihänder tragen wollen. (Was mich auf eine philosophische Frage bringt: 
Trüge der Krieger dann die *gleiche* Waffe in jeder Hand, oder gar die *selbe*?) 

Liebe Grüße, Mudlene
transliteriert: [madleen]


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Oktober 2011)

So, dann mal eben schnell meine Fragen, ab jetzt etwas intelligenter ausgesucht (hoff ich), damit ich auch mal häufiger im cast drankomme (hoff ich auch^^).

WoW: Wie kommt es eigendlich, obwohl bei der Horde viel weniger Spieler sind, das viele der Topgilden, die Buffies und sogar Blizz Mitarbeiter dort sind und auch sehr erfolgreich?

WoW: Frage ans Priest-Duo: Ich spiele mit Monará ja ebenfals Priest und habe mir dafür beim Verzaubern, Steine und Werte den Buffed 4.2 Guide vorgenommen, Skillung und Glyphen hab ich bei 2 Priestern bei unserer Top-Raidgilde Eleven Degrees abgeschaut, trotzdem ist meine Heilleistung eher bescheiden. Ich arbeite gern mit vielen Hots und Schilden, habe aber das Problem das ich entweder zu wenig heile oder zu viel Mana verbrauche. Könnt ihr mir eventuell ein paar Tips geben wie ich das besser machen kann und ist Diziplin möglicherweise besser für die Spielweise geeignet oder ist Diszi nicht wirklich als alternative Heilerskillung geeignet?

WoW: Habt ihr alles noch bekommen im Braufest und wieviele Marken habt ihr beim besten Fässchen-Timerun (Allianz & Horde) bekommen? Ich selber haben dieses jahr bei beiden Mainchars (Tigrasilkpaw und Monará auf EU-Lothar) den Kodo bekommen und meine beste Tour waren 24 Marken.

Diablo 3: Wie ist eigendlich der allgemeine Weltaufbau, mehr wie in Diablo 1 in Form von mehrschichtigen Zufallsdungeons, eher wie Diablo 2 mit mehreren Bereichen wie Wüste und Urwald mit hier und mal da einem Minidungeon oder ist es ev. was total neues?

Noch was anderes: Warum sind eigendlich in Portal alle Räume verlassen und garkein Personal vorhanden (teilweise als wäre das Labor fluchtartig verlassen worden)?


Eine Idee am Ende noch.
Ihr könnt ja nicht alle Fragen beantworten die hier gestellt werden, daher die Frage ob ihr nicht einfach die Fragen die nicht in den Buffedcast können, einfach hier beantworten, dann müssen die Leute nicht jede Woche die selbe Frage neu stellen.


----------



## d2wap1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen an alle.
Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und stelle schon dumme Fragen. 

Wie viel Zeit verbringt ihr mittlerweile mit dem aussortieren von Fragen und dem Vorbereiten für den Fragen-Teil für den Buffed Cast?


----------



## MoK (4. Oktober 2011)

huhu o/
@ 2nd Part
was haltet ihr von dieser erneuten remake welle z.b. von xcom oder syndicate

würdet ihr euch wünschen das die spiele so auf den markt kommen wie sie einmal waren (lediglich ein paar komfort anpassungen und bessere grafik) oder findet ihr es gut das dass ehemalige spielprinzip dem zeitgeist als opfer dargebracht wird.

glaubt ihr das diese spiele mit dem alten prinzip keinen "Kommerziellen" erfolg mehr hätten oder das es auch seine käufer finden würde ?
achja
Schlagsahne oder Schokosoße ? xD

mfg,


----------



## BlackStarCorp (4. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen Buffed Crew. 

Ich bin Stamm- Casthörer, habe bisher aber noch nie eine Frage gehabt, jetzt ist es soweit. Aus aktuellem Anlass, nähmlich dem Release von Rage und vorallem Dark Souls am Freitag dem 7.10., wollte ich wissen wer von euch Rage spielen wird und wer von euch, angeblichen "Rollenspielern" (;D), sich bisher über Demon´s Souls getraut hat und natürlich auch Dark Souls spielen wird?!

Ich bin nähmlich sicher nicht der einzige der findet das Demon´s Souls die Definition eines Hardcore Rollenspieles ist und war. Jeder der sich für RPGs interessiert sollte es mal gespielt haben, mit all seinen Möglichkeiten, ich meine hallo?! In welchem anderen Spiel kann man wenn man möchte 2 Schilde anlegen und damit Monster verprügeln?! Das ist natürlich nur ein sehr mageres Beispiel für die Vielfältigkeit dieses Meisterwerks.

Bisschen Off Topic gehört bei euch im 2ten Teil eh dazu, also tut einem eurer Österreichischen Hörer den Gefallen und beantwortet meine Frage, oder spielt Demon´s- oder Dark Souls... und Rage, obwohl ihr in Deutschland ja eine geschnittene Fassung haben werdet oder?!

Servas aus Wien.


----------



## L0wki (4. Oktober 2011)

Meine erste Frage wäre zu Rift. Was sagt euch eure Glaskugel zum Thema Zukunft von Rift. Was ist kurz-, mittel-, und langfristig seitens Trions geplant? Was kommt mit Patch 1.6 und gibt es schon Infos zu 1.7 oder zum schon angeteaserten Addon?

Und noch ne Frage diesmal aber zu Hack&Slaytiteln Und zwar worauf freut sich die Buffedredaktion eher. (Und hier bitte ehrlich antworten ) Diablo 3 oder doch eher Torchlight 2? Und was sind die Vor- und Nachteile beider Spiele?

Dritte Frage: Rift TL2 Dialo 3 & SWTOR wann soll man das alles spielen? Habt ihr irgendwo ne Bauanleitung für nen Fluxkompensator versteckt oder nen Zeitverlangsammungsgerät ?


----------



## StarBlight (4. Oktober 2011)

Meine Fragen für den neuen Podcast:

WOW-Teil:
Wisst ihr zufällig ob mal erwähnt wurde, dass geplant sei die Schulterverzauberungen von Therazane servergebunden zu machen, so wie es damals bei den Söhnen Hodirs war?


Zu Star Wars: The Old Republic:
Gibt es schon eine Serverliste?
Welche Klasse/Spezialisierung wollt ihr spielen? 
Es wurde mal für Vorbesteller der Collectors Edition ein Ingame-Shop erwähnt. Gibt es da genauere Infos zu? Fände es schon ziemlich dreist wenn den CE-Käufern auch noch auf diese Weise Geld entlockt werden soll.


Zu Warhammer Online:
Spielt das noch jemand von euch?

Sonstige Fragen:
Wie würdet ihr ein MMO in der Welt von Magic: The Gathering finden?

Bonus-Fun-Frage: Viele 80er Jahre Cartoons bekommen Remakes (Transformers, My Little Pony, GI Joe, He-Man, Thundercats), von welcher 80er Jahre Serie hättet ihr gerne ein Remake? ;D

Liebe Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Ramides (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

mein Diskussionsthema erneut : Die Serverpopulationen.

Wie aktiv wird auf den Servern gespielt auf denen ihr seit? Findet ihr genügend Mitspieler für Randomraids, wenn's mal nicht komplett über Gilde voll wird? Was haltet ihr von Serverzusammenlegungen?

Auf meinem Realm (Gul'dan Allianz) ist es mitunter schwierig Mitspieler für Schlachtzüge zu finden. Zu Twinkraids, bei denen nur ein oder zwei Spieler egal welcher Rolle fehlen, gestaltet sich die Suche schon als ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Der Schlachtzugsbrowser wird da nur für den aktuellen Content jeweils Abhilfe bringen und wohl auch nur im LFR-Mode. Wir gehen aber auch noch gerne mit Twinks PSA/BOT/Auge. Von Retro-Instanzen (WotLK/BC/Classic) rede ich schon gar nicht mehr ^^, aber die kann man meißt auch mit weniger Spielern Gildenintern gehen.

mfg, Ramides


----------



## Whiteneo (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team

Ich habe zwei Frage zu WoW genauer gesagt PvP

Mit 4.2 wurden ja einige Änderungen vorgenommen wie viele Punkt man pro Woche in der Arena erhalten kann,  es wurde ein zusätzlich kleines Set eingeführt 
und das Itemlvl des herstellbaren Sets wurde angehoben.

erste Frage wird es mit 4.3 wieder solche Änderungen geben?
zweite Frage was glaubt ihr wird Blizz tun um die unglaublich grosse Kluft im PvP zwischen frischgebackenen 85er und top equipten Chars im bg wieder auszubügeln
             (man hat es zurzeit schon sehr schwer wenn man mit einem Twink der gerade 85 ist und erst wenig Equip hat ins bg geht, mit 4.3 wird der unterschied ja nochmals angehoben)

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------

